
Meg Whitman to Leave Role as CEO of Hewlett Packard Enterprise - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/21/meg-whitman-to-leave-role-as-ceo-of-hewlett-packard-enterprise-hpe.html
======
uptown
To run for office?

~~~
pinewurst
Or get a more lucrative CEO spot at something Uber-y.

